# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday to Michael (Havaman - Missy's husband and Jasper and Cash's dad)!!! arty:

Hope you have a great day! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michael

Hope you hav a great day.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Michael!!! arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Michael! I hope you and Missy have a special day and that Cash and Jasper give you extra face kisses!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

HAVA_HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAVAMAN!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hppy Birthday Michael! Did you get that other Havanese that you wanted this year?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Michael~
:whoo:Happy Birthday!:whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL! *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michael!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hope your day was great.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL - Hope you "Hav" a great day!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sweety. LOL- Cheryl, I think the gift for Michael is that we are NOT getting number 3. But the boys brought him presents last night. Made him very happy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy birthday Michael. What a crappy gift (no number 3)ound: Well, you can always hope for a better gift next year (like number 3). Have a great birthday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::juggle::drum:Happy Birthday Michael!:drum::juggle::clap2:Hope you have a great day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, Michael


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So sorry I missed you birthday Michael, but I am sure it was great.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Michael!! arty: arty: arty: Have a great one!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys didn't miss his birthday, it's today! We birthday announcers just decided that it would be nice to start posting birthday wishes the night before someone's birthday so they would get more posts. eace:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> arty: Happy Birthday to Michael (Havaman - Missy's husband and Jasper and Cash's dad)!!! arty:
> 
> Hope you have a great day! :biggrin1:


Happy Birthday Michael!!
If I've missed anyone, happy birthday to you too 
We got home from Eukanuba and I got a creepy crud and didn't feel like doing much. Oh I miss living in Ca..it's so beautiful there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michael Here! I forgot my password--- so I signed on as Missy--- thanks all for all your well wishes!!!!! eace:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Michael

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

*HAPP:whoo:Y BIRTHDAY MICHAEL!*


----------

